#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-24
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> somehow i started throwing an error when i go to update a meeting
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557458/
<cjohnston> the only thing i did was added a link to the chair's lp account
<mhall119> hmmm, teams should never be None
<mhall119> let me take a look
<mhall119> can you pastebin your entire meetings/forms.py?
<mhall119> it seems different from mine
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557460/
<cjohnston> chris@aries:~/Projects/loco-directory/706658$ bzr commit -m "commit"
<cjohnston> Committing to: /home/chris/Dropbox/Projects/loco-directory/706658/                                                                                                     
<cjohnston> modified loco_directory/templates/meetings/team_meeting_detail_basic.inc.html
<cjohnston> Committed revision 367.                                                  
<cjohnston> i just did that for giggles
<cjohnston> is there maybe a bug in the current trunk?
<mhall119> maybe
<TrickyJ> Good morning friends :)
<TrickyJ> Gues ronnie is off for the day 
<mhall119> cjohnston: is there a reason the TeamMeeting.logs field is being excluded from the form?
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<cjohnston> i thought it was shown
<cjohnston> i wonder if when the auto link thing was put in they excluded it
<mhall119> autolink?
<cjohnston> to the meeting log
<mhall119> where is that?
<mhall119> I think we should treat minutes and logs urls like we do registration urls
<mhall119> in that, if they're not provided, we default to using mootbot-uk's URL patterns
<mhall119> and just mention that in the field's help text
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/686267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686267 in loco-directory "Automatically generate link to meeting logs (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<mhall119> ah ha
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I still think it should be optional to over-write it though
<cjohnston> i thought it was
<mhall119> not as it is now
<mhall119> I'll file a bug
<mhall119> filed
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> im pushing up a different branch right now
<cjohnston> Bug #706658
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706658 in loco-directory "Add link to meeting chair's LP profile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706658
<cjohnston> im off.. have a good night
<mhall119> g'night
<mhall119> cjohnston: I approved your 2 branches, had to merge mine back with trunk and resolve conflicts
<ComputerChic> Hi all :)
<ComputerChic> How is everyone?
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> dholbach: LD meetings feature is just about ready to go out!
<nigelb> good morning :)
<dholbach> mhall119, NICE
<dholbach> good work everyone!
<mhall119> just waiting for a final review from cjohnston
<mhall119> (no pressure there)
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> I'm afraid I won't have no time at all this week
<dholbach> I just got a huge bunch of stuff that I need to have resolved by the end of the week
<mhall119> that's okay, cjohnston's been doing a good job finding everything I did wrong
<czajkowski> Running a #Debian based distro? Get it in the Debian derivatives census! http://deb.li/8t4s
<mhall119> do second-generation derivatives count?
<mhall119> why am I just now finding out that there's an ubuntu derivatives team?
<czajkowski> mhall119: tis rather popular 
 * mhall119 joins
<czajkowski> mhall119: :)
 * mhall119 waits for jcastro to approve 
<mhall119> czajkowski: seems rather dead, actually
<cjohnston> 15.35.57 < cjohnston> mhall119: the log url doesnt seem to produce any results
<cjohnston> ^^ on the agenda items
<mhall119> what do you mean 'produce any results'?
<cjohnston> you put in the url i would expect that you see some output somewhere
<mhall119> ah, you mean like a link
<mhall119> yeah, that should probably be added
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> want a bug?
<mhall119> no thanks, you can have it ;)
<cjohnston> i dont want it
<cjohnston> ill see if i can get to it today
<mhall119> if not, I'll get to it later
<cjohnston> i guess id have to review yours firs
<cjohnston> t
<mhall119> that would be nice, yes
<mhall119> otherwise I'm going to have to keep merging in changes from trunk
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> hey Daviey 
<Daviey> lo
<mhall119> hey, he is alive
<daker> mhall119, attention! he is just a walking dead
<mhall119> uh oh
 * mhall119 gets the crossbow
<jpds> mhall119: Well, he's only talking to localhost.
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not ever sure what that means
<mhall119> oh, 'lo', I get it now
<czajkowski> jpds: you're a bit of an uber geek at times
 * mhall119 is slow
 * mhall119 loses 5 geek points
<jpds> czajkowski: Is that an issue?
<jpds> czajkowski: And it's übergeek. ;)
<mhall119> using unicode makes you even more ubergeek
<jpds> ☃
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug 693912  <--- 
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693912 in loco-directory "Export does not export entire event name (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693912
<mhall119> cjohnston: duplicate of 706761, which I proposed a fix for yesterday
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-706761/+merge/47211
<cjohnston> i know.. yours is the dup tho
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> mine has code attached to it
<cjohnston> im trying to setup an install
<mhall119> code > no code
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> lol
 * mhall119 is about to break up with Evolution
<cjohnston> mhall119: why does the meeting chair default to itnet7?
<mhall119> cjohnston: he's the team owner
<mhall119> I'm thinking it should default to logged in user though, what do you think?
<cjohnston> I'm thinking default to nothing
<mhall119> not a very useful default
<cjohnston> Like our team, I could decide to add the meetings for the rest of the year, but we (in theory) rotate who chair's
<mhall119> true, but the question isn't so much who's gonna chair, is whether or not the that person is going to be the one creating the meeting record
<cjohnston> I guess that we dont really know who is going to chair that far out
<cjohnston> I don't see why to not just add all the meetings for the year technically
<cjohnston> what do you think about from the "Update" page to create a sub item
<mhall119> add a bug
<mhall119> I don't want to wait on "nice to have's" though
<mhall119> we can add those in later deployments
<cjohnston> trying to figure out what other tests to run
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> did you add the link for agenda item logs yet?
<cjohnston> thats right
<cjohnston> no..
<cjohnston> ill file a bug
<cjohnston> so that we can remember to do that later
<mhall119> good idea
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you think of any random meeting tests for me to run before committing it?
<cjohnston> mhall119: heres one for you http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/why-ubuntu-using-google-maps-and-not-openstreetmaps
<cjohnston> txwikinger3: is there a wishlist item for ^?
<cjohnston> I'm guessing thats you
<czajkowski> txwikinger3: or join the LD dev tem and help 
<mhall119> yeah, txwikinger3, LD uses google maps because that's what was contributed
<mhall119> again, code > no code
<czajkowski> mhall119: leaving comments on the blog is what I did 
 * mhall119 doesn't see any comments
<czajkowski> I know waiting for mine to be moderated 
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> were your comments along those lines?
<mhall119> if so,I don't worry about adding to it
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> :D
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<czajkowski> that and join LD DEv if you want to help 
<mhall119> also, glad to see ubuntu-ie.org is back up
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> me too 
<czajkowski> even loco council memebers have to go through stuff :)
<JanC> openstreetmap is also far from complete in many countries AFAIK
<czajkowski> ondeed which is my main point 
<czajkowski> and until people finally acept that they wil continue to say osm is an alternative 
<JanC> even in Belgium it's still far from complete
<mhall119> cjohnston: just saw the merge \o/
<mhall119> hmmmm, someone's made a venue for #ubuntu-classroom
<nhandler> That might be left over from the (failed) loco days event
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-25
<mhall119> maybe, I didn't see any events using it
<mhall119> I offered a while back to make a classroom session tracker, but didn't have enough buy-in
<cjohnston> ya.. thats the reason for the virtual events in loco-dir
<mhall119> yeah, maybe
<mhall119> I was against it originally
<mhall119> yay, more branches merged!
<cjohnston> i think for global jams virtual things can be good
<mhall119> I suppose it could be another subclass of BaseEvent
<mhall119> it won't need a Venue or Attendee
<cjohnston> it will need attendee
<cjohnston> venue will be a channel
<TrickyJ> Good morning friends :)
<pleia2> cjohnston, mhall119, you guys rock :) two bugs impacting me fix committed today!
<pleia2> (the time zone one akk submitted was particularly troubling for california, so thank you!)
<nigelb> cjohnston: if it were anyone else, I'd say 'log a separate bug for that' :-P
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> ill modify the original bug and say you failed to follow the details
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> let me know when you push it and ill merge it in
<nigelb> yeah, done
<nigelb> pushing
<cjohnston> taking an acls test and doing code review at the same time
<nigelb> you are awesome :D
<cjohnston> i gave some mso4 today
<cjohnston> do you remember what that is
<nigelb> morphine?
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> ouch, bad accident?
<cjohnston> did you google that
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> fell from about 12 feet
<nigelb> ick, that's going to hurt
<nigelb> cjohnston: I didn't work as a medical trascriptionst for 3 years for nothing,  know my way around drug names :)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> according to LP, nigelb just fixed his first LD bug... YAY nigelb ! \o/
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^ pleia2 czajkowski 
<nigelb> \o/
<pleia2> nigelb: yay! :D
<nigelb> pleia2: :D
<txwikinger> mhall119: well the first step is to find out what the issues are :)
<mhall119> yay nigelb!!!
<mhall119> txwikinger: okay, we've got google maps working, what's the issue?
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<cjohnston> its not open
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay, so as soon as somebody provides us with an 'open' implementation that meets our needs, we'll switch
<cjohnston> im not saying im for it
<cjohnston> if you read the comments to his blog, you will see plenty of reasons imo to not implement it
<cjohnston> including that they can block us if they determine we are using too much of their resources
<mhall119> hmmm, that's not ideal at all
<cjohnston> im fine atleast at this point staying google map
<cjohnston> s
<cjohnston> maybe we should formuate a blog post reply
<mhall119> I wouldn't bother with that if the comments cover the problems
<cjohnston> only thing is that planet users may not read comments
<nigelb> yeah, less likely.
<nigelb> I just read the comments
<nigelb> after reading about them here
<cjohnston> it kinda looks bad on us until reading the comments
<nigelb> Though I feel its far better to talk to us before writing a blog post about it.  Not like we eat people who give us suggestions.
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> now that you got a commit its "us"? :-P 
<cjohnston> jk nigelb 
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> cjohnston: haha, yes!
<nigelb> cjohnston: thought us I meant was the 3 of us right here
<mhall119> all it takes is one commit
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I can write a reply if you want me to
<nigelb> (now that I've got a commit and all)
<YoBoY> bonjour
<nigelb> bonjour YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi nigelb, how are you ?
<nigelb> YoBoY: Hey, I'm good, hows you?
<YoBoY> good too :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> hola czajkowski
<dholbach> I just sent a mail to loco-contacts@ (LoCo Census) - it would be great if you participated in there and push others into action too!
<dholbach> gracias!
<markjones> dholbach, i hope you don't mind my 'borrowing' your Ubuntu in 50 minutes presentation (and modifying it for my needs)
<dholbach> markjones, not at all
<markjones> thanks, I've had to cut chunks out, but it's a very informative presentation :)
<dholbach> yeah, we zipped through it quite quickly :)
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Good morning mhall119 
<czajkowski> mhall119: aloha
<Pendulum> hiya mhall119 
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you still have a blog that's syndicated to planet?
<nigelb> hey Pendulum, czajkowski :)
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: cool, when we push the new LD, would you mind blogging about the new meeting feature?
<mhall119> also, you can mention our reasons for sticking with google maps there
<cjohnston> I had planned on mentioning the meeting feature
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> I want to get the word out so people will start using it
<mhall119> cjohnston: is there anything else you want done before we build this release?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> i think we can push it
<cjohnston> and then maybe in a week or so a maintenance release
<cjohnston> im getting ready to review the last merge
<cjohnston> mhall119: id like to get as many devs to test before the release as possible since its such a big release
 * daker looks at nigelb 
<cjohnston> agreed
<cjohnston> since he is now one of us
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> sure
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> oh, btw
<nigelb> its a holiday tomorrow
<nigelb> I can help loads
<cjohnston> i was gonna say
<nigelb> just tell me what to do
<cjohnston> that means your working
<cjohnston> nigelb: im reviewing the last merge right now
<cjohnston> after that.. test test test test test
<nigelb> \o/
<cjohnston> test test test test
<cjohnston> only further commits will be stoppers imo
<mhall119> cjohnston: testing? we do that?
<cjohnston> i hope os
<cjohnston> so
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> me too!!!
 * czajkowski frowns 
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> watch out or she will osm you
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you and I are going to have a falling out buddy
 * nigelb gets the popcorn
 * cjohnston smacks nigelb 
<mhall119> okay, I'm setting up a testing instance for non-devs to try out, importing live data now
<cjohnston> cool
<YoBoY> mhall119: ready to test if you need ^^"
<cjohnston> YoBoY: not yet
<mhall119> 1/3 of the way through importing openid info
<cjohnston> hear ye, hear ye. The branch lp:loco-directory is frozen. Only further commits will be show stoppers. All developers, please test, test, test and report back any problems. That is all.
<mhall119> half-way done with openid imports
<mhall119> which means half of you can start testing http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000/
<cjohnston>  /46
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhall119>  /46 indeed
<cjohnston> your /47
<cjohnston> so hush
<mhall119> I've conveniently created Florida Team Meeting too, for you guys to look at
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> maybe we can use it tonight
<mhall119> if we have a meeting tonight
<mhall119> czajkowski: Logged in as: mhall119
<mhall119> © 2008-2011 Canonical Ltd., Ubuntu Community. Ubuntu is a registered trademark of Canonical Ltd.
<mhall119> About the LoCo Team Directory Project
<mhall119> gah, paste fail
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000/meetings/ mine creating a test meeting
<czajkowski> sure 
<czajkowski> can you give me 2 mins 
<czajkowski> just breaking another machine here 
<czajkowski> mhall119: page wont launch 
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> czajkowski: try again?
<czajkowski> mhall119: wont let me log in now
<mhall119> foo
<mhall119> what's it saying?
<czajkowski> gunk of erro trying to log in 
<mhall119> hmmmm, might be a problem with openid since this is a testing site
<mhall119> I can log in though
<mhall119> cjohnston: can you log in?
<daker> mhall119, logged in
<mhall119> okay, then it's likely something on czajkowski 's end
<mhall119> I see her logging in successfully though
<mhall119> czajkowski: can you pastebin the error you're getting?
<czajkowski> mhall119: just logged out sorry
<czajkowski> running for train 
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> when you can test it again, please copy down any errors
<mhall119> thanks
<YoBoY> mhall119: NameError at /meetings/team/2/detail/ical/ it appens when i click on the ical feed link in a meeting
<Ronnie> mhall119: de pagina's laden heel erg traag (of zelfs niet)
<Ronnie> ah, nu werkt het weer
<Ronnie> nickname op chat is niet goed (ronnie6vd2c ipc ronnie.vd.c)
<daker> YoBoY, bug 707553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707553 in loco-directory "Error on the meetings ical feed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707553
<mhall119> Ronnie: I don't understand, can you say again in English?
<daker> LoL
<Ronnie> lol, forget to speak english. i was saying that the pages were loading very very slow (or not even at all), but it seemds to work again
<Ronnie> and the nickname in the irc chat is wrong (ronnie6vd2c instead of ronnie.vd.c)
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's on a testing server, so performance may be bad
<mhall119> Ronnie: what's the nickname at the bottom or the screen, in the footer?
<Ronnie> ronnie.vd.c
 * Ronnie got visit
<mhall119> YoBoY: daker please try the ical again
<mhall119> Ronnie: can you see if that happens on loco.ubuntu.com too?
<mhall119> and, either way, file a bug?/
<daker> mhall119, http://dpaste.com/352855/
<mhall119> daker: thanks, one more time
<daker> mhall119, seems to work
<daker> mhall119, g2g
<daker> i test it once at home
<daker> i'll*
<mhall119> thanks dak
<mhall119> daker
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm pushing those 2 fixes to trunk
<YoBoY> mhall119: i can't acces your site, it doesn't serve me the pages
<mhall119> YoBoY: hmmm....
<YoBoY> but i have one more "bug", if i remember well, on a meeting detail page, if i'm not part of the loco team, I shouldn't be able to see the link "add an agenda item" or something like that, when I click on that link it throw me an error and goes to the teams page (with the map)
<mhall119> seems the built-in server got stuck, can you try again YoBoY ?
<YoBoY> better :)
<YoBoY> ok, the last part of my bug is wrong, I stay on the meeting detail page :p
<mhall119> YoBoY: okay, did you file it on launchpad?
<YoBoY> nop
<YoBoY> i can
<mhall119> please
<mhall119> and thanks for testing
<YoBoY> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/707572
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707572 in loco-directory "don't show the "Add agenda item" link to every users (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> that'll probably change in a later release
<mhall119> but the next one shouldn't take nearly as long
<YoBoY> mhall119: sorry to ask, but why I can't change the user name when I submit an agenda item ?
<YoBoY> -can't +can
<Ronnie> mhall, the irc on loco.ubuntu.com i still have my own lp account (peter-puk) without a dot
<mhall119> ok, file a bug for us?
<mhall119> YoBoY: the username is who's supposed to be talking about that item
<mhall119> it won't always be the person entering it
<YoBoY> ok, but if i read the bug 686268 it should be the user who added the item, and if it's not, the date and time are useless
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686268
<mhall119> cjohnston: want to build the release, then we can plan to do another in a week's time to include bug fixes and translations?
<mhall119> actually, I'm going to go ahead and push a new translations template
<mhall119> maybe we can get some done (like French) before we release
<YoBoY> sure :)
<mhall119> waiting for launchpad to notice the new .pot
<jpds> OK...
<cjohnston> im back
<cjohnston> mhall119: so your ready for me to build the release and push to prod?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I was going to give a little bit for some translations for Meetings
<cjohnston> do you think anyone will do them today?
<cjohnston> other than maybe if we kick YoBoY ?
<mhall119> YoBoY and jpds  I think
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> YoBoY, jpds  translations are ready
<YoBoY> lol i don't translate, but i can ping the right list to do the work, and by the way I have an IRC meeting in 30 minutes ^^"
<mhall119> https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk
<cjohnston> you kill me!
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> mhall119: I say we just push i then, and publicize it, and plan for a release again in one week to include translations
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> that sounds ok to you?
<mhall119> yup
<cjohnston> you just did the update-template, so i should be able to skip that step correct?
<mhall119> yeah
<cjohnston> mhall119: have you been getting a bunch of spam on your ubuntu.com email reciently
<mhall119> YoBoY: LD is only 35% translated into French?
<mhall119> cjohnston: not that I've noticed
<YoBoY> well... I don't know why...
<cjohnston> where'd everyone go
<Ronnie> mhall119: didnt have time to file the bug earlier, but here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/707614
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707614 in loco-directory "wrong irc chat name when name contains a dot (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Ronnie> mhall119:  about the translations. if 10% is translated, it that translation taken with the update, and if the translation is finished later, will these changes be added?
<cjohnston> Ronnie: right now there is a 2 day wait on translations to download
<cjohnston> but when we push a release to production, that is when the translations get updated
<cjohnston> so we could technically at times push releases just for translation updates
<Ronnie> so the strings that are translated when production is updated are included, all other strings are english
<cjohnston> afaik
<Ronnie> thx
<Ronnie> i let the translation team know about it
<Ronnie> mhall119: i cant test the new loco on your website. this is because my username on LP has changed. therefore my old username has the permissions, but not my new one. on the loco server my LP id is linked to my old username, but in your instace it is linked to my new one. can you add ronnie.vd.c to debug users or should i test locally?
<Ronnie> btw, is the chat always visible on the teams page ?
<cjohnston> shouldnt be
<cjohnston> is it now
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> NIGEL!
<cjohnston> nigelb: what did you do
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> Ronnie: can you take a look at it and see if you can figure out why please?
<Ronnie> currently importing-live-data, then checking the username. if i have some time left, ill check the 'chat visible'
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> family just got home and its birthday dinner for the little guy
<cjohnston> ill bbl
<cjohnston> o/
<Ronnie> who put the inline <style> tags into the teams_detail.html page. cant these be moved to the appropiate css file?
<cjohnston> nigel.. its to set them center
<cjohnston> its cause it was display:none 
<cjohnston> huh?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-26
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fix-team-details-webchat-showing/+merge/47489
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> sorry cjohnston 
<nigelb> mhall119: where is the test site?
<nigelb> I've got the whole day free...
<AtomicSpark> paultag: You be trollin' on your blogs?
<mhall119> nigelb: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8000
<nigelb> mhall119: will test :D
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> comment ça va dholbach ?
<dholbach> ça va bien, merci beaucoup
<dholbach> hey dpm, leoquant
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<leoquant> hi UndiFineD dholbach  dpm 
<dholbach> YoBoY, et toi?
<YoBoY> dholbach: bien aussi
<dpm> hey all, hey leoquant :)
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> hi
<mhall119> cjohnston: will you be able to review my webchat fix?
<cjohnston> gonna try before i have to leave
<mhall119> cool, thanks
<cjohnston> class all day :-(
<mhall119> fun
<cjohnston> did you already merge it into f.u-fl.o?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> it looks like you did.. mhall119 if thats true, go on and merge it in.
<cjohnston> if you wanna look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/707572-link-add-agenda/+merge/47468 real quick since its done and merge it in, thatd be cool too
<nigelb> o/
<cjohnston> theres the trouble
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> How was the little guy's birthday?
<cjohnston> good
<cjohnston> he got some dinasours
<nigelb> :)
<cjohnston> and... umm... mcdonalds gift cards... and... i dont remember
<cjohnston> they got most of their stuff at christmas
<nigelb> :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, it's on f.u-fl.org, merging now
<mhall119> Ronnie: should have been {% if user_is_team_member %} not {% if is_member %}
<mhall119> I changed it and merged
<Ronnie> mhall119: great !
<mhall119> cjohnston: ready to deploy when you are
<cjohnston-cell> mhall119, awesome
 * mhall119 kicks evolution
<mhall119> hard
<mhall119> then backs up everything
<mhall119> so...interviewing for your new manager is interesting
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> mhall119: Its bound to be entertaining
<nigelb> mhall119: Did you ask him trick quetsions? ;)
<nigelb> s/him/him/\her
<mhall119> her
<mhall119> and yeah, kind of
<mhall119> I've never interviewed someone for a manager position before, so I wasn't sure exactly what to ask
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm gonna push it then
<cjohnston> mhall119: the translations exporter is broken, hense the long wait time
<mhall119> yeah, i checked it today and it had even longer to wait than yesterday
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-27
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> loco-directory 0.3.0 is just waiting for IS to deploy it \o/
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> :d
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: howdy 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no more giving out to me today :p
<mhall119> um....can you translate that to American English?
<czajkowski> mhall119: nope :p
<czajkowski>  all good 
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> she did say shes in a relationship..
<mhall119> yeah, I saw that
<czajkowski> moving on...
<czajkowski> gosspiers
<mhall119> gossipers? you posted it on Facebook!
<mhall119> no expectation of privacy there
<mhall119> seriously though, I'm happy for ya
<czajkowski> mhall119: folks on fb are not folks on irc :)
<czajkowski> in some cases 
<mhall119> nigelb: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/canonical-to-spend-on-advertising-ubuntu-one-sdk-coming-more-from-udd/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:+d0od+(Omg!+Ubuntu!)
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> oh man
<nigelb> mhall119: darn, thanks happen too fast :p
<Pendulum> nigelb: how was UDD?
<nigelb> Pendulum: I have no words.  Beyond awesome.
<Pendulum> :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: I guess that got close to a small % of UDS experience
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelb> Before I even got home there is a OMGUbuntu blog post.
<nigelb> Ok, that is fast.
<mhall119> yeah, they're a fast bunch
<Ronnie> mhall119: how/when is the loco upgrade?
<mhall119> Ronnie: whenever someone in canonical's IS department has a spare 30 minutes to do it
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> the request has already been put in
<nigelb> my loco team is right now going through the linux vs GNU/Linux battle.
<nigelb> Sigh
<Ronnie> great
<mhall119> nigelb: just tell them to count the number of lines of code from the GNU project, then count the number of lines of code from the Gnome Foundation, and see which is greater
<mhall119> or KDE, if they're using Kubuntu
<nigelb> Nah
<nigelb> I'm trying to not respond
<nigelb> so that people just stop takling 
<nigelb> *talking
<nigelb> oh wait
<nigelb> they also gave a maverick cd with the swag :p
<nigelb> erm, wrong channel
<AlanBell> hi loco-council peeps
<AlanBell> so I have a box of swag
<AlanBell> hats, tshirts, book, lanyards, stickers, badges
<AlanBell> what is this exactly? how long should it last?
<mhall119> sounds like a conference pack
<AlanBell> it says loco team approved pack A on the delivery note
<AlanBell> Daviey: o/
<Daviey> AlanBell,o/
<Daviey> AlanBell, I arranged that for you, for the event.
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> any chance of the CDs, banner and tablecloth?
<Daviey> *sigh*, i had hoped they would send addional ones for that... i did ask for them :/
<AlanBell> ok
<Daviey> AlanBell, I'll chase it tomorrow.
<AlanBell> thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: conference pack 
<czajkowski> the other gift is a once off gift 
<czajkowski> all teams should hav ethem by now 
<cjohnston> czajkowski should buy the ld devs a gift
<AlanBell> thanks czajkowski 
<cjohnston> ;-)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: we do have the banner and tablecloth, we just have to sort out getting it in the right place
<czajkowski> cjohnston: your gift is me not throttling you
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ok
<cjohnston> uh huh
<AlanBell> we don't have the Maverick CDs (regular loco allocation thing)
<czajkowski> well unless you ask for them 
<czajkowski> no 
<mhall119> cjohnston: you should ask for a refund
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> good call
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-28
<YoBoY> bonjour
<nigelb> bonjour :)
<dholbach> good morning
<denis_noob> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как заставить работать Flash-приложения в Ubuntu Go 11 в полноэкранном режиме? В обычном окне всё работает во всех браузерах, а при переключении на полный экран плагин libflashplugin.so падет
<denis_noob> Пробовал обновлять флеш, пробовал Оперу, ФФ, хром и всё равно не хочет раскрываться в полноэкранный режим. Ни видео, ни приложения вконтакте...
<denis_noob> Есть тут кто живой вообще?)
<daker> !ru > denis_noob 
<ubot4> denis_noob, please see my private message
<daker> !ru
<ubot4> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<denis_noob> !ru
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> here's troublem 
<czajkowski> *trouble
<cjohnston> did you get all my spam?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<YoBoY> yes :]
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> and czajkowski, just cause you deeply miss me doesnt mean you gotta say that im trouble
<czajkowski> but you are :)
<cjohnston> ok.. maybe a little
<Pendulum> cjohnston: you're a ff, it's part of your job description :P
<cjohnston> +1
<YoBoY> ff?
<cjohnston> firefighter
<cjohnston> i get to break stuff and get paid for it
<cjohnston> hehe
<YoBoY> hum... ok
<YoBoY> here we use ff to talk about firefox xD
<czajkowski> cjohnston: so did I when I did sw testing 
<czajkowski> now I just break my own machines
<czajkowski> doesnt make me as happy 
<cjohnston> YoBoY: just context.. :-)
<cjohnston> lol czajkowski 
<Pendulum> one of my mates who's been a firefighter for probably close to 20 years probably has to quit due to a new health thing :( he's pretty heartbroken (I'm pretty heartbroken for him since I had to give it up in a much shorter time and it was still hard)
<cjohnston> but i get to take axes to stuff
<cjohnston> new health thing?
<Pendulum> yeah, he collapsed one day and they couldn't wake him up and the tests are showing he needs a pacemaker
<cjohnston> sorry.. i thought i read this new health thing not a new health thing
<cjohnston> that really sucks
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> yeah
<cjohnston> it happens though.. often
<Pendulum> yeah
<cjohnston> we had a guy who had a seizure one day.. went to workign a desk job.. its been prolly ~20 years and he hasnt had another one.. but his pension went to crap for it
<Pendulum> my mates about 40 and has been doing fire stuff since he did juniors type stuff when he was in high school
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> did he get to medical out?
<Pendulum> dunno yet. this all happened this week
<cjohnston> gotcha.. here we have a law that anything that happens to our heart or our lungs is considered workers comp.. so we would atleast get to medical out
<Pendulum> I suspect he will too
<cjohnston> I would hope
<dholbach> if you're a loco contact, please answer to the "LoCo Census" mail on the mailing list, thanks! :)
<YoBoY> done
<dholbach> YoBoY, merci beaucoup
<YoBoY> dholbach: de rien, désolé pour le retard et merci pour le rappel ;)
<dholbach> de rien, mon ami :)
<serfus> as a point of contact, do i qualify for a @ubuntu.com email address even though i am not a ubuntu member?
<czajkowski> serfus: the @ubuntu.com is for ubuntu members who;ve gone throught the process
<czajkowski> serfus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<serfus> okay, thanks
<czajkowski> np
<nigelb> hola
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> ~0~
<mhall119> does anybody know of any cheap digital photo frames that run Linux?
<nigelb> there are ones that run ubuntu core I think
<mhall119> any idea where I could find such a device?
<nigelb> mhall119: I saw someting like that at udd
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-29
<YoBoY> good morning and good user day :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<mhall119> hmmmm, git is ..... interesting
<Ronnie> mhall119: i dont know git that well, but whats interesting about that (compared to bzr)
<mhall119> mostly the way it has an intermediate area between working branch and head
<mhall119> and the way it tracks remote branches
<nigelb> mhall119: git <3
<paultag> mhall119: it does things very smartly
<paultag> mhall119: I find it really really hard to work with bzr 
<paultag> it's so... hacked up
<paultag> and unintuitive
<paultag> Ronnie: git vs bzrr?
<nigelb> http://whygitisbetterthanx.com/
<paultag> Ronnie: git's primary mode of development is in branches
<paultag> Ronnie: and it's pretty nifty, the way it handles how you can push / pull branches from different places, and so forth
<paultag> Ronnie: or nigelb's link there :)
<nigelb> and setting up a git local server is /very/ easy.
<nigelb> probably takes about 10 minutes max
<paultag> nigelb: I have my script that sets it up from my local box
<paultag> nigelb: so I just name it and give it a description, and it makes it
<nigelb> paultag: or to be more fancier, gitosis is just an apt-get isntall away
<nigelb> *install
<paultag> meh
<paultag> bbl, foods
<mhall119> paultag: um, bzr's primary mode is in branches which you can push/pull from differend places too
<mhall119> paultag: you work in the healthcare industry?
<paultag> mhall119: not like git it's like having all branches under code on lp locally, and can swap between them on the fly
<paultag> mhall119: our uni does work for the cleveland clinic
<paultag> bbl, im on my phone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-30
<cjohnston> mornin
<locodir-user> ciao tutti
<adamjaved031> hello! sir how can i install internate download manager with ubuntu
<nigelb> please ask in #ubuntu which is the best place for support questions
<adamjaved031> hello sir
<adamjaved031> okay..thank you..sir
<adamjaved031> hello...cris johnston
<adamjaved031> hello!! sir
<adamjaved031> can u tell me how can we install internate download manger with ubuntu
<locodir-user> I am looking for a copy of ubuntu I don't have the ability to burn a copy.  I live in Wichita KS.  Can anyone assist me?
<locodir-user> If you can my email is jwmck10@gmail.com Thank You
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-23
<YoBoY> bonjour
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-24
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> hmmm how is spam getting to loco contacts list 
<czajkowski> I'm a modertor and not approving it 
<head_victim> czajkowski: are they subbed?
<czajkowski> not sure trying to find out 
<h00k> so, we have a really sweet logo that a marketing/PR department made for a talk we're going to have at a library.
<h00k> http://i.imgur.com/oupPj.jpg
<Rafig> Hi all!
<Rafig> how to complain to Canonical?
<Rafig> help plz
<LjL> Rafig: state your issue instead of asking such a generic question (and a wrong one since you most likely *don't* want to complain to *Canonical*)
<Rafig> I want to complain about the moderators in my community.
<paultag> yeah, that's not canonical
<paultag> !loco-council
<ubot4`> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<paultag> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<paultag> oh ffs
<paultag> czajkowski: fix that willya!? :)
<huats> :)
<paultag> Rafig: email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com with your complaint
<huats> paultag: I was about to say it
<paultag> Rafig: for file a bug against http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams
 * paultag hugs huats 
<paultag> Rafig: not canonical, since canonical's not involved with this
 * huats hugs paultag back !
<paultag> huats: what's new?
<huats> I am moving on friday
<Rafig> and who is involved with this?
<huats> and noone to help me :)
<huats> what about you ?
<paultag> 20:15 < paultag> Rafig: email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com with your complaint
<huats> I have seen about your new job :)
<paultag> Rafig: the ubuntu loco council
<paultag> huats: I'm stoked!! It's so great
<paultag> huats: I'm about to move too :)
<huats> Rafig which community is this ?
<huats> paultag: hehe :)
<paultag> huats: Where are you moving to?
<huats> paultag: same place but in another part of the town
<huats> still Toulouse :)
<paultag> huats: oh, awesome
<huats> the greatest rugby team (ask czajkowski :))
<huats> what about you ?
<paultag> hehehe :)
<mhall119> paultag: they'll never let you out
<Pici> Rafig: who is involved with what?
<paultag> huats: same place (boston), but downtown
<paultag> mhall119: totally
<paultag> mhall119: I'm working on making a revamped API for our little lens project here
<huats> ok
<huats> great
<Rafig> me was told that Canonical have address for complaints
<paultag> totally :)
<mhall119> paultag: cool
<paultag> Rafig: you don't want canonical if you have a locoteam complaint
<huats> Rafig: which community is this ?
<paultag> it's not canonical's place to govern that set of the community
<Rafig> confedicial information
<huats> ok
<paultag> Rafig: email loco-council
<paultag> 20:17 < paultag> 20:15 < paultag> Rafig: email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com with your complaint
<huats> then I think I can't helpyou to find out who to ask for help
<Rafig> i Sorry confidential information
<Rafig> I would like to speak with the boss
<mhall119> the boss of what?
<mhall119> canonical does not run the community
<mhall119> if it's a local community, 'the boss' is the loco-council
<mhall119> if it's any other community, 'the boss' is the community council
<Rafig> and adress of bosses of Canonical please
<mhall119> Rafig: is this about the company itself or an employee of the company?
<Rafig> and adress of bosses of Canonical please
<mhall119> I'm sorry, I can't give you that
<Rafig> about company
<Rafig> please
<mhall119> but I am an employee and I would be more than happy to help you in any way I can
<Rafig> u can what?
<mhall119> in any way that I can help
<Rafig> u know adress plz?
<mhall119> I know lots of addresses, if you can tell me a bit about the problem I will know which one to give you
<mhall119> feel free to PM me if you want
<Rafig> I just wanted them to put things in order in my community.
<mhall119> can you tell me which community that is?
<Rafig> Moderators delete comments and punish us for nothing. :(
<Rafig> russian
<mhall119> on forums?
<Rafig> yes
<mhall119> ok, I'm going to tell you what other have already told you, Canonical the company has no authority over the local community teams
<mhall119> the loco-council has the authority to put things in order for your community
<mhall119> an email to loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com will be kept private between you and them, and they will be able to help you
<Rafig> they say you broke the number of N nad punish , but we did not break.
<mhall119> unfortunately I'm not on the loco-council, so I can't directly help you
<mhall119> but once again, if you send an email to that address, they will contact the  moderators and correct the situation
<Rafig> A friend said, they can do nothing. And he said to write in a special address to Canonical.
<mhall119> your friend was mistaken, they will be able to help
<huats> Rafig: I am sorry but there is no special address in canonical in that case
<Pici> (fyi: we've been through all this in #ubuntu-ops)
<Rafig> Russian community uses copyright of Canonical. Canonical will be able to put pressure on them and fix it.
<huats> you should write to the loco council
<czajkowski> paultag: 'we've asked nobody seems able to fix it 
<Rafig> A friend has passed through it. He all know.
<huats> the loco council has the delegation to approuved or no a team (like the russian one)
<czajkowski> whats up folks
 * czajkowski is on the loco council 
<huats> czajkowski: how are you ?
<czajkowski> huats: MUNSTER is the onlly rugby team! 
<huats> we'll see that in semifinal may be :)
<czajkowski> Rafig: Can I be of any help?
<Rafig> You do not know. This arrogant bad people.
<czajkowski> Rafig: eh I'm on the loco council so if its a locoteam issue I am the person to talk to 
<mhall119> Rafig: Canonical doesn't use its trademark against local teams, they give that authority to the loco-council
<Rafig> They spit on loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Rafig> undestand?
<czajkowski> Rafig: how about you start from the top and explain and I'll see what i can do 
<czajkowski> hows that 
<Rafig> You could not help sorry
<Rafig> Canonical can only
<mhall119> Rafig: I don't know who told you that, but it's simply not true
<Rafig> and only because of copyright
<czajkowski> Rafig: if its regarding locoteams them I'm afraid you're wrong, it;s the loco council who deal with any issues there and if we cannot then it gets escalated to the CC 
<czajkowski> Rafig: but unless you actually tell me the issues we're going around in circles 
<czajkowski> so either tell me here or email me please 
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<mhall119> Rafig: please let czajkowski and the loco-council help you
<Rafig> What they can do to Russian community? Russian Community no subject, no one, controlled now it. Do you understand?
<Rafig> there anarchy. they are themselves.
<paultag> czajkowski: wtf :)
<czajkowski> paultag: eh?
<czajkowski> Rafig: look unless you email us there really is nothing more we can do 
<Rafig> I will write to Canonical. Let them take away these scoundrels logos and copyrights.
<czajkowski> *sigh(
<LjL> Rafig: and you will receive a reply that says "It's not our business, write to the LoCo Council".
<LjL> and you will have wasted your time and their time.
<Rafig> you can not do anything, you are not holders  of copirights
<czajkowski> Rafig: what exactly needs explaining re copyright ?
<czajkowski> do you need permission to use something 
<czajkowski> or has someone used it and you want to see if its ok?
<Rafig> You are not lawyers and do not understand what I mean
<czajkowski> Rafig: you wont explain what you are talking about
<czajkowski> we're trying to help you
<Rafig> Canonical may prohibit the use of their copyrights
<czajkowski> Rafig: for example this could be of some use to you http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<Rafig> to prohibit any community
<popey> Rafig: Canonical are quite relaxed about the way people use the Ubuntu logo.
<popey> Rafig: if you have a community issue then I'd strongly recommend you talk to the loco council or the community council
<popey> Rafig: I suspect there is a language barrier here, some misunderstanding perhaps?
<czajkowski> Rafig: also http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy  could be of some use 
<czajkowski> again if you could explain what the issues is I will try to help
<Rafig> can only affect so to they 
<Rafig> i unddestand u
<Rafig> np
<paultag> 20:54 < czajkowski> paultag: 'we've asked nobody seems able to fix it 
<paultag> czajkowski: also, we've got complaints about .ru before
<Rafig> you simply do not understand why Russian community must obey?
<paultag> czajkowski: remember the whole racism/sexism fourms thing?
<popey> Rafig: obey what?
<paultag> popey: the law, duh
<czajkowski> paultag: aye and factoid is now fixed :D 
<popey> Rafig: what rules do you think have been broken?
<paultag> popey: also, hi! :)
<popey> paultag: not helpful
<Rafig> they do not obey anyone, and do not listen
<paultag> czajkowski: wooo, thanks :)
<paultag> popey: I'm joking, no need to get snippy
<czajkowski> paultag: Pici and myrtti worked their voodo
<paultag> czajkowski: rockn'
<Rafig> thanks u friends!
<Rafig> I will fight on for freedom!
<paultag> :P
<czajkowski> ok
<Rafig> and write to Canonical
<czajkowski> well Rafig if we can help please do contact the loco council as they look after loco teams
<Rafig> autotranslate is bad translate :(
<Rafig> but i un
<popey> +1
<czajkowski> indeed
<Rafig> d
<Rafig> thanks
<Rafig> bb all!
<JanC> I'm sure we can fine some "trusted people" who know Russian if that's needed...
<mhall119> never should have let paultag off the council
<mhall119> he's enjoying it being not his responsibility a little too much
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> mhall119: :D
<paultag> mhall119: I sure am
<paultag> it's great
<czajkowski> *mutters*
 * czajkowski waves her wodden stick 
<paultag> the Shillelagh of death
<czajkowski> indeed
<h00k> I just read the backlog after sending Rafig here
<paultag> h00k: why did you tell him he should go to canonical?
<h00k> paultag: :p I didn't, silly.
<paultag> good :)
<h00k> I thought I'd mitigate that misnomer he had by sending him here
<paultag> h00k: czajkowski gave him the trademarks line, so perhaps he went off that way
<paultag> so I think he just bailed on the idea of loco-council
<h00k> paultag: perahps, yeah.
<pleia2> paultag: have a moment for a PM?
<paultag> pleia2: sure thing
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-25
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<tiagoscd> hello, i like to request hosting to our loco team page Ubuntu-BR-SC (www.ubuntubrsc.com)
<tiagoscd> how can i make it?
<tiagoscd> hey
<tiagoscd> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> hello tiagoscd 
<czajkowski> hmm 
<popey> I'm not on the loco council, despite what the bot says.
<popey> Hi anyway.
<czajkowski> that factoid was fixed 
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: hi you were in contact this week regarding that site already ?
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, that question was already solved
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: you emailed this week regarding canonical logo no ?
<tiagoscd> i just like to know how i can add Ubuntu Brasil Santa Catarina to LoCo Team Directory
<czajkowski> have you talked to the Brazil Loco they have their own council 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski i just like to add it like Ubuntu Brasil - SP appears
<tiagoscd> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: have you talked to the brazil council ?
<czajkowski> as there seems to be a lot of sub teams appearing with no knowledge from the brazil council 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, no yet, because i am a member of brazilian communiny council... i will be added in weekend, so i can return here after it
<tiagoscd> *community
<czajkowski> yes I'd rather you discused it as  right now there is only one approved loco and that is brazil and there are sub teams then apearing and wanting/needing things but cannot receive them as they are not approved it needs to be looked into 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, nice :) so i will be contacting LoCo Council at next week
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: indeed and I suspect the LC will be contacting the Brazil loco to discuss future sub teams 
<czajkowski> as the current situation hasnt been formalised 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, it's a good idea
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, about canonical logo, i talked with one canonical employee and that's ok, have no problems
<czajkowski> ok
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, the Brazil have just one official loco team by state (like a US county)
<tiagoscd> like you can see at http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/GruposRegionais
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: the US loco isnt approved, the states themselves are or are not 
<tiagoscd> but i don't want to make it an approved loco team, but an unapproved loco team but available in loco.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> i just like to promote the team at loco ubuntu page
<czajkowski> tiagoscd: have you tried to join locoteams on launchpad ?
<tiagoscd> don't
<czajkowski> dont?
<tiagoscd> i need to register the team?
<tiagoscd> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-br-sc
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<tiagoscd> the team are in https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<czajkowski> no see youre not an approved team!
<czajkowski> this is my issues 
<tiagoscd> i understand
<tiagoscd> the team are member of locoteams-approved like a subteam of ubuntu-br
<czajkowski> yes which is why I'd like to talk to the rest of the LC and the brazilia loco to work on a plan 
<paultag> czajkowski: oh dude, I thought that was fixed
<czajkowski> paultag: poked pici and the bot needs to be synd 
<czajkowski> right I need sleep 
<czajkowski> nn catch ye tomorrow 
<tiagoscd> is a good idea to organize the Brazilian teams
<paultag> l8r czajkowski 
<tiagoscd> czajkowski, good dreams
<trinikrono> hello locoteams worldwide :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-26
<dholbach> good morning
<vibhav> 1.5 weeks and no reply from the Indian LoCo admins , can anything be deon?
<czajkowski> vibhav: we've made contact with them 
<czajkowski> vibhav: which admins are you talking about specifically ?
<czajkowski> nigelb: has also made contact 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-27
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-28
<Akino> Well, hello there. I just registered today, and I figured I'd come here and introduce myself...
<Akino> My name is Akino Hamlet, and I'm a ComSci student from Trinidad and Tobago
<Akino> I'm also an up and coming software developer, though I've mostly done websites. I've also developed a few applications using (And currently working on another) in Java although I can also code in C, C++, Visual Basic.NET along with PHP, ASP for server side programming for websites
<Akino> I'm interested in learning more about Linux systems via Ubuntu, seeing that I like the idea behind Open Source Software, along with having the ability to write software for different OS platforms, which would really help in expanding my ability as a programmer, hence the reason I joined this site (at the recommendation of a friend of mine) So that I can learn as much as I can from the experts on here ^_^.
<Akino> So uh...I look forward to getting to know everyone here, and hopefully one day contributing to the Ubuntu community, and maybe the Open Source Software community in general ^_^
<jedijf> Akino: welcome, the local t&t team info is here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tt
<Akino> Thanks ^_^
<vibhav> 1.6 weeks , And no reply from Indian LoCo admins
<paultag> nigelb: ^
<paultag> nigelb: c'mon man, I just saw you push to github
<nigelb> paultag: I already did deal with that.
<nigelb> paultag: Scroll up to Friday and you'll seelaura replying to him.
<seikthit> quit
<cjohnston> don't quit.. its no fun
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-29
<paultag> mhall119: Pending release, but https://github.com/sunlightlabs/python-sunlight
<paultag> mhall119: if you're still interested in doing a lens, there's a ton of awesome data
<paultag> mhall119: and I know for a fact you'll get some love for doing it
<paultag> (and I'll help)
<pleia2> paultag: I am sick (complete with a fever!), I'll touch base with you once I feel better :)
<paultag> pleia2: no problem!!!! :)
<paultag> pleia2: feel better :)
<pleia2> "hi, I can help you with a thing" *disappears for days*
<pleia2> :)
<paultag> pleia2: Oh P.S. - I'll be @ PyCon this year
<pleia2> cool, where is it?
<paultag> pleia2: so I'll be around your neck of the woods again, it's in Santa Clara
<pleia2> woohoo
<paultag> I'll be there for 5 days :)
<pleia2> maybe I will be home AND able to speak!
<paultag> pleia2: :)
<pleia2> oh good, march, I should see if my boss will let me free for a day to go to at least one day
<paultag> pleia2: you totally should! We can get an Ubuncrew together :)
<paultag> pleia2: I think doctormo's trying to go
<paultag> and DarkwingDuck said he'd be there
<pleia2> ooh, maybe I can go to the tutorial days
<pleia2> (I will totally noob it out in intro to python)
<paultag> pleia2: Ah, shucks, I'm only going for the conf days and the 4 hackathon days
<paultag> pleia2: but you should totally do that, they all look awesome
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 
<nigelb> pleia2: feeling any better?
 * pleia2 hugs nigelb 
<pleia2> a little, mostly laying in bed got boring :)
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> paultag: when are you flying in?
<paultag> pleia2: I don't think my flight got booked yet (sunlight's sending me out (I have a conf-budget, as well as hackathon budgets)), but it should be either the day of or day before PyCon's main event day 0 (post tutorial)
<pleia2> oooh, intro to django
<pleia2> ah ok
<nigelb> I wish I could be at pycon.
<nigelb> The talks look so interesting.
<paultag> nigelb: you've got a while to work out deets
<mhall119> paultag: awesome!  I'm in the middle of upgrading Singlet for precise, and expanding it's functionality, which should make your lens and scopes easier to write
<AlanBell> !lococouncil hi if anyone could pop along to the IRCC meeting in -meeting in 3 hours that would be great to discuss the ubuntuusers.de proposal for a separate namespace
<ubot4`> AlanBell: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
 * popey stabs ubot4` 
 * popey pokes jpds with a stick
<AlanBell> thought that was fixed
<AlanBell> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> I will do it myself if the bot won't :)
<paultag> gah :)
<paultag> mhall119: awesome, badass to hear
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-22
<locodir-user> hello
<dholbach> good morning
<Nitin> Hello
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, hi
<Nitin> I have one query
<Nitin> any one who can help to me
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, sure! tell us
<Nitin> see I am currently windows user
<SergioMeneses> is bout support?
<Nitin> basicaly I belongs to india
<Nitin> and I am sr software developer in .net
<Nitin> what did I fell
<Nitin> actaully 
<Nitin> windows users are facing a lrage problem of virus
<Nitin> So my question is If I suggest those people about ubunto
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, you can find that kind of help in #ubuntu, this channel is for locoteams support
<Nitin> then what should I do offcially
<Nitin> and If I will successfull to do this
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, are you asking about certification or something like that?
<Nitin> No I am not asking about certification
<Nitin> I amjust asking
<Nitin> like
<Nitin> you are my friend
<Nitin> and you told me 
<Nitin> I am using windows
<Nitin> but after every 2 month i have to make formate to my machine
<Nitin> so I 'll suggest him use ubunto 
<Nitin> then you will not ned to formate your machine 
<Nitin> in this case one user will increase of ubunto
<Nitin> would I get any appropriation from ubunto 
<Nitin> or not
<Nitin> and I am not going to do this same with my friend only
<Nitin> I'll do this in big level
<Nitin> waiting for your response
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, I dont think so, but Im not pretty sure
<Nitin> where I;ll get this knowledge
<Nitin> where I have to contact
<SergioMeneses> Nitin, maybe you can ask in #ubuntu or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-23
<locodir-user> how I create ubuntu loco team ???
<dholbach> good morning
<wyattj84> What fun things are going on today folks.?
<JanC> wyattj84: not sure about today, but on 1-3 February we will be at FOSDEM in Brussels  ☺
<JanC> which might be somewhat far away for someone from Canada  ☺
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-24
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hello, what's wrong whit ubuntu.cz?
<locodir-user> *with
<locodir-user> thank's4answer
<czajkowski> locodir-user: hiya 
<czajkowski> what do you mean ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-01-26
<locodir-user> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-20
<belkinsa> Alright, I will
<belkinsa> (tomorrow though)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-21
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, ping
<BobJonkman> belkinsa: pong!
<belkinsa> I spoke to Jono Bacon about a WebRTC client that is developed by Canonical or the Ubuntu Community.  He said that Canonical will not but if I can rally up  the community into developing one, it might be possible.  Do you want to help work on a wiki page for the mock up for this client?
<BobJonkman> belkinsa: I wasn't thinking so much of a client *developed* by Canonical, but having Canonical use and host FAIF software for their online conferences
<belkinsa> Oh
<BobJonkman> But developing our own WebRTC software certainly fulfills that goal
<BobJonkman> Are you thinking of creating a Wiki page for WebRTC client requirements? Or something that looks and feels like an actual WebRTC client (without actually implementing the code for a WebRTC client)?
<belkinsa> The later.
<belkinsa> Well....both I think.
<BobJonkman> I think chatb.org fulfils most of the requirements. Add bandwidth management and logging (and AV recording), and it would be a pretty good client.
<belkinsa> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  That Jitsi one was nice because of the tool bars.
<BobJonkman> I haven't looked at any of the chatb.org code or the github site. I don't even know much about the WebRTC spec, aside from the marketing demo put out by Google and Mozilla
<belkinsa> Same, who would know this?
<BobJonkman> There was a fellow in your first Mock Vitual Ubuntu Hour chat who seemed knowledgeable...  Jeffrey maybe?
<belkinsa> jrgifford?  I pinged him just now.
<BobJonkman> Could be. I was just looking for his name in the LoCoTeam mailing list
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-22
<locodir-user> ola
<locodir-user> helo
<locodir-user> ola 
<locodir-user> oi
<locodir-user> buenas noches
<belkinsa> Buenas noches.
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> i don't have a password i am just trying to find help
<belkinsa> For what?
<belkinsa> If it's support, go #ubuntu.
<locodir-user> how to install ubuntu over windows xp
<belkinsa> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-long-term-support
<belkinsa> For the latest (13.10): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<Guest83513> BobJonkman ru here?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-24
<Guest83513> johnkerr is here
<locodir-user> hay alguien
<jose> whoops, missed it by 1m
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> Second mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in 9 minutes. #ubuntu-us-oh for IRC and chatb.org is the channels to be in
<locodir-user> hola soy nuevo en ubuntu
<locodir-user> me podrian ayudar con el wine 1.4 lo instale pero no corre powerponit 2.007
<locodir-user> hola
<genii> !es
<ubot2`> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, te recomiendo que busques soporte en Español en el canal irc #ubuntu-es :)
<belkinsa> BobJonkman, ping.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-25
<BobJonkman> belkinsa: Sorry, wasn't paying attention.  Pong.
<belkinsa> It's cool.  That's what IRC is for.  ;)  Anyways, how was the meeting?
<BobJonkman> Our video chat was remarkably successful
<BobJonkman> Seems Hangouts only allow 10 people to participate at a time, and we had a lineup of people wanting in
<BobJonkman> Meeting summary at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-01-23#Meeting_summary
<belkinsa> Wow!
<BobJonkman> (with a link to the RecordMyDesktop capture of the first 2 1/2 minutes
<BobJonkman> Next time one of us will set up Hangouts On Air, with allow 10 participants, but any number to view the stream.
<BobJonkman> HangoutsOnAir will create a YouTube recording as well.
<BobJonkman> Sadly, that means I have no justification to buy a larger hard drive
<belkinsa> Heh.
<belkinsa> Any bandwidth issues?
<BobJonkman> Some people had scratchy sound, and some people blinked out to show only an avatar. But nobody dropped, and the software didn't lock from bandwidth issues
<BobJonkman> So Google has done a better job on Hangouts than the WebRTC clients we tried
<belkinsa> Because they are Google.
<belkinsa> But then again, it's new technology, right?
<BobJonkman> Still, I know we lost some participants because they want to remain Google-free (don't want to load the proprietary Hangouts plugin in their browser)
<BobJonkman> And we lost at least one participant because she only has dialup, no broadband
<belkinsa> I understand that.
<belkinsa> But the hyibird of the two worked well, right?
<belkinsa> Just like VUDS.
<BobJonkman> I also feel a little put off by the proprietary SW requirements
<belkinsa> SW/
<belkinsa> ?8
<belkinsa> ?*
<BobJonkman> Software
<belkinsa> Ah
<belkinsa> Oh, jcastro (jorge) still wants to try out WebRTC.
<BobJonkman> Well, we can hold another test.
<BobJonkman> If I'm around I'll participate
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> But I think it should be private.
<belkinsa> Like what we did with genni
<BobJonkman> I'd limit it to 3-4 participants, but make it open and public. First come, first served.  That encourages people with different hardware to participate, and gets wider representation.
<belkinsa> That can work but I think not at this stage since we haven't found a great client.  Well, unless, it can be chatb.org.
<BobJonkman> So that when the chat is finally opened to all there's less chance of dealing with combinations of hardware and software that don't work, but weren't tested.
<BobJonkman> I think even chatb.org needs some more work. But I think it's the best of the lot that we've tried.
<belkinsa> Yeah.  Do you know if there is any contact information for the server of chatb
<BobJonkman> Even though its performance isn't as good as Hangouts, it can be improved because it's open.
<belkinsa> And Open is the way to go!
<belkinsa> And this could be a community wide effort.
<BobJonkman> Yes, jrgifford provided a link to a github repository, which should lead back to the contributors
<belkinsa> Prefect
<BobJonkman> But I don't have it at my fingertips.
<BobJonkman> It was in one of the LoCo Contacts Mailing List messages, though
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> I will work on a wiki page for this so this can be passed on within the community.
<BobJonkman> Sorry, I've got to go. Probably be back in three or four hours
<belkinsa> Alright, see you later.
<BobJonkman> I had a look at your other Wiki page, but not in detail.
<BobJonkman> Bye!
<belkinsa> As in the user page?
<belkinsa> jose, ping
<jose> belkinsa: pong
<belkinsa> Question regarding Open Week wiki pages.  Will those be updated for the next one?
<jose> belkinsa: they will, we're too far away from them
<jose> let's wait a month or a bit more and I'll start working on them :)
<belkinsa> Alright.
<philipballew> czajkowski, Are you going to be at FOSSDEM? If so, would be great to run into each other.
<czajkowski> philipballew: I am indeed will be in the NoSQL room on sunday 
<philipballew> czajkowski, ah cool. I'll have to pop in and check it out!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-01-26
<belkinsa> jose, well, I hate to say this but you win on the thought about just using IRC for virtual Ubuntu Hours.
<jose> :P
<jose> sometimes plain is simple
<belkinsa> Yup.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dim137> Добрый вечер! Есть у кого-нибудь возможность помочь настроить шлюз так, что-бы трафик шел через tor или хотя-бы ответьте пожалуйста в каком направлении искать как трафик поступивший на внутренний eth1 направить на порт 9050? 
<belkinsa> !ru
<ubot5> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntiste-msakni> @ubuntuMembers → Anyone was marked as a spam when you send use your ubuntu email?
<jose> nope
<ubuntiste-msakni> OK :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-20
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Having a nice Tuesday so far?
<craig-e> \whois belkinsa
<mhall119> awesome is who she is :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-21
<nhaines> mhall119: ping!  Looking to PM briefly.  :)
<mhall119> nhaines: pong
<nhaines> thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, jose: I updated ubuntuonair for the meeting later on
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<jose> dholbach: eh, there was a session before, so your edits got deleted anyways.
<nhaines> \o/
<dholbach> eh?
<dholbach> mhall119!
<jose> dholbach: the engineering live is running :)
<dholbach> oooook
<dholbach> nevermind
<jose> :P
<jose> we can revert anyways
<mhall119> dholbach: your edits weren't deleted, I put them in a comment below mine so they're easily restored
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<mhall119> :)
<jose> \o/
<PabloRubianes> jose: hi
<jose> o/
<PabloRubianes> sup?
<jose> not much
<PabloRubianes> we need to talk about UbuConLA
<jose> waiting on the phone for a representative to pick it up
<jose> sure
<jose> I'm looking for hotels, sending out requests for quotes
<PabloRubianes> we need to start thinking about dates and the website
<jose> dates are already finalized
<jose> and we can't move them because of DEFCON
<PabloRubianes> and I need the team of "Social network guys" so I can give them access to the profiles
<jose> that's just Dante and myself
<jose> or probably just Dante
<PabloRubianes> good
<PabloRubianes> I'll get you guys in this weekend for granting access, and we have to see how the website will be done
<PabloRubianes> I'm the owner of the domain
<jose> ok, cool
<dholbach> shall we raise awareness of the hangout a bit?
<jose> dholbach: you setting this one up?
<dholbach> it's already set up
<jose> oh, ok :)
<jose> the ubuntu on air twitter will announce it too
<jose> or, well, should
<dholbach> nice
<jose> brb
<jose> dholbach: you have the link?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> jose, nhaines: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdQzywxuN2hrrhsrQlGpd2LjqhJ0aTv2otkq8x3EIw58EUlMw
<dholbach> did anyone else want to join in in the planning for UGJ (6-8 Feb)?
<nhaines> Thanks, looks like I have to install the plugin again.
<dholbach> urgh, thanks G+
 * dholbach rolls eyes
<dholbach> all right... do we have anyone who's interested in joining the hangout to plan UGJ with us?
<jose> joining in a min
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid
<popey> nice
<popey> browser just exploded
<idenkov> I don't know if this is the place to ask this, but can we get something like usage guide for launchpad?
<idenkov> Is the most confusing thing I ever used.
<PabloRubianes> this is not useful for you? https://help.launchpad.net/
<idenkov> It helps somehow, but there is still gaps in the information overall. I think I referring more onh how projects work.
<idenkov> I mean NetBeans project is pretty old and it seems abandoned. And is widely used, so people need to go and install from source. Not a big deal anyway.
<idenkov> I think this is not the best place about this. I mean I really would like to help somehow, but everything is so hard to use and contribute. 
<idenkov> Don't get me wrong I am not trying to bitch about it, just sharing my personal experience.
<dholbach> you mean the netbeans package should be updated in ubuntu?
<dholbach> if so, you could mail ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> woohoo!
<dholbach> nhaines, jose, dpm, mhall119, popey: can you have a quick look over the draft in http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid?
<nhaines> dholbach: yup!  I skimmed it, but it's hard to edit on air.  :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes, will do
<jose> looks good to me
<idenkov> It was just an example, but yes it is old, I emailed the project creator couple of months back with no response. And I didn't find information about how note someone abut this. Then I made the mistake to create a project and do I really need to send messages to delete my own project? It is rhetoric question I will remove it anyway. 
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<toddc> Question about Global Jam packs. if you go to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/01/20/ubuntu-loco-team-global-jam-packs/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=ubuntu-loco-team-global-jam-packs the instuctions say to fill out a community donation request form. that looks like the community funding not for the Jam Packs?
<jose> mhall119: ^
<nhaines> toddc: correct.  They're piggybacking on that infrastructure.
<toddc> ok cool
<nhaines> Basically you say you want a Jam Pack.  Also it's probably good to include the link to your event entry at loco.ubuntu.com.  ;)
<toddc> ok We usually do the Gobal Jam as part of our installfests that happen on the 1st and 3rd Saturday so it work out well
<pleia2> nhaines: someone maybe named nhaines should blog about the hangout from this morning :)
<wxl> hey jose, any chance ubuntu oregon's ticket will be resolved before the global jam. no sweat, but it would be cool.
<jose> wxl: don't think so, sorry. But I'll ask for another eta.
<wxl> thx jose 
<jose> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-22
<nhaines> pleia2: oh wow, a blog post.  Hmm, maybe I should.  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid is looking better and better :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Jams/Testing updated too now
<jose> will create the cloud page soon - finishing some stuff up before
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-01-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, do you think the US guys could do UGJ hangout as well?
<dholbach> dpm, just asking because I got a mail from somebody in the US who said it was a bit early in the day :)
<dpm> dholbach, that was the idea, that we do a time that works for asia and then the US guys can do one that works for EU and the Americas
<belkinsa> dholbach, it's way too early for USA.   It's like at 5 AM EST or 3 AM PST.
<dholbach> belkinsa, ^
<dholbach> rock on
<dpm> dholbach, nhaines and jose said they could do that one
<dholbach> brilliant
<belkinsa> dpm, but you are makes sense since we can't get Asia at times for hangouts.
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, popey, jose, nhaines: ugj vivid ping: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-global-jam-vivid
<jose> ugj vivid pong
<dholbach> yeah... just wanted to say: have a look at the pad again and see if anything needs updating there :)
<jose> dholbach: on my side of things, I'd need the contents of community.ubuntu.com to x-link on the LTP
<popey> dpm: we have a task to send mails to european teams, have you sent any yet?
<popey> I have a dump of the list of teams and can send them all if you want.
<dpm> popey, I've not sent them yet. Shall I take the first column on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ (Europe) and you take the second?
<dholbach> jose, can you file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website about it with the contents? happy to take care of it for you
<popey> dpm: ok, 
<jose> dholbach: will do. have to draft it first
<dholbach> great!
<popey> dpm: some of these teams have the mailing list as the contact address
<popey> expecting my mail to get stuck in queues
<popey> \o/ mails sent
<popey> well, half the europe ones :)
<hilfe> hallo ist jemand online?
<hilfe> bräuchte hilfe mit ubuntu. bin absoluter anfänger und hab halt gar keinen plan mit linux ubuntu
<belkinsa> !de
<ubot5> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<belkinsa> !us
<hilfe> danke
<JanC> -3°C hier
<JanC> sorry, wrong channel  :)
<wxl> hey folks, how does one fill out the community donation request form in order to get a global jam pack?
<toddc> JanC I just did it fill out the form but where it asks for the amount enter global jam pack and inslude a link to your event
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-25
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> Morning Locos!
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<ahoneybun> afternoon
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-26
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-27
<Kilos> 0/
<Guest9984> Ola
<geochr> Hi all,
<wxl> geochr: howdy
<geochr> is there someone from !lococoncil  ?
<wxl> geochr: moi
<geochr> I sent an email in the malling list 4 days ago, but i haven't got an answer.
<geochr> the email was for ubuntu-gr
<wxl> 1s geochr phone
<geochr> wxl, do you read my email?
<wxl> geochr: i think it's unclear exactly what you're looking for. 
<geochr> wxl, because our harware isn't replacable and we can replace it, we are searching a solution in order to set up our services again.
<geochr> i don't know the techical requirments (i am electrician)
<geochr> but we want to know how canonical can help us and what offers.
<wxl> geochr: canonical offers sort of pre-defined web hosting with a wordpress site, but it sounds like you want something else. i'm just unclear as to what
<geochr> what you mean pre-defined?
<wxl> geochr: it's pre-defined in the sense that you don't just get a server with sudo access. they set up and maintain the wordpress site for you. as far as forums are concerned, typically the solution is to make a forum on the normal ubuntu forums.
<wxl> geochr: are you an ubuntu member?
<geochr> the only available solution is that, correct?
<geochr> no, i am not.
<wxl> geochr: that or, if you're a member, taking advantage of Gandi discounts https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Gandi
<wxl> geochr: perhaps exceptions could be made but there would have to be a solid reasoning. unfortunately doing the things that LoCos usually do is not sufficient enough, i don't think, to validate doing something more
<wxl> geochr: the reality of it is that canonical is not just rolling in cash that they can spread out all over, nor do they have an unlimited amount of server resources
<wxl> geochr: also you should REALLY think about becoming a member. it won't hurt and you can stand to benefit from it!
<geochr> thaks wxl for the info.
<wxl> geochr: do you want to explore the canonical hosting?
<geochr> can we have a formal answer on the mailling list ?  Because i must transfer the options and the abilities of the offered soloutios to our moderators.
<geochr> canonical hostin?
<wxl> geochr: the wordpress site. they can also handle domain registration.
<geochr> i think that wordpress isn't something that we want. We have the domain and we want the "space" on server in order to setup our services.
<wxl> geochr: then either become a member and/or get a member of your team to help and get the gandi hosting and discounted domain names. otherwise we can try to work on some sort of explanation as to why canonical should offer you more than anyone else and i'd have to run it up the flagpole
<geochr> ok wxl , Can you sent me please an email with a complete suggestion ? 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-28
<tsimonq2> pleia2: BTW, how was UbuCon? And where can I find the tracks to hunt down video recordings? :D
<pleia2> it was great :)
<pleia2> I think https://www.youtube.com/user/socallinuxexpo/videos has (some of?) them, but I haven't looked carefully
<pleia2> not sure if it's being split up into individual talks, but this is the user track on Thursday: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY4d4OoYVEw
<tsimonq2> ahh okay thanks pleia2 :)
<pleia2> here are the dev room talks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C8T4Mp9aSM
<pleia2> and sabdfl's keynote and stuff here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXJIBLI8AGM
<pleia2> ...continues here (after technical difficulties?) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1wj0BaBFRk
<pleia2> I need to go to the airplane now
<tsimonq2> bai pleia2 
<tsimonq2> pleia2: would this go anywhere? it's pretty major, especially for Ubuntu, https://www.debian.org/News/2016/20160123
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-29
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> v
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and other
<dholbach> hi Kilos
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-30
<Kilos> o/
<Labuz> i have installet Ubuntu on my laptop but i need disk sda5_crypt
<elacheche> tsimonq2: you finally applied!
<elacheche> :)
<tsimonq2> elacheche: yep :D
<tsimonq2> elacheche: are you on the membership board?
<elacheche> Yep
<tsimonq2> elacheche: cool :D
<tsimonq2> elacheche: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/Contributions might help the board, I'll link during the meeting
<elacheche> Nice :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-01-31
<Kilos> morning everyone
<missk_> hello
<missk_> i have a shell issue
<missk_> i want to register a channel here
<missk_> to start my free shell projedct
<missk_> its only for jakarta peoples
<missk_> but this channel is belongs to freenode staff
<missk_> what can i do to registered this channel
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-24
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, is the keynote speaker for UbuCon Summit confirmed?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-25
<kulijo> how do i set up a locoteam?
<aelico> Boa tarde
<user____> Hey what would be the appropriate channel to discuss appropriate customer service? Just "purchased" ubuntu and the link did not start a download, it also did not have a click "here" button like the free link to download had.
<elacheche> user____: for Technicanl support please join #ubuntu
<user____> i would not really call this technical support. i managed to find the download, i just thought it would be nicer if i after i had donated, i was brought to a website with a working download button. I know this site is used less so i just assumed this feature may have been overlooked
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-27
<Guest52881> How to install PROLink USB Moem driver on Ubuntu 16.04LTS
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-29
<fikri> how to dual boot ubuntu and windows 10 ??????
<fikri> please help me
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-24
<PFCELISM> Que tal amigos, alguien que pueda yudarme en español?
<PetCel> Algun amigo que pueda ayudarme en español
<wxl> !es | PetCel 
<ubot5> PetCel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PetCel> Thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-01-26
<jcdt> hola buen dia a todos
<jcdt> quien me puede ayudar
<jcdt> instale ubuntu mate 17.1 pero no reconoce mi scaner epson v330
<jcdt> estuve leyendo al respecto y leí que ubuntu 17.1 no reconoce ese scaner
<jcdt> es recomendable regresar a un version anterior 
<CrazyLemon> !es
<ubot5> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jcdt> hola a todos otra vez
<jcdt> ayuda 
<wxl> !es | jcdrt
<ubot5> jcdrt: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wxl> argh
<wxl> well that was for you jcdt :)
<jcdt>  /join #ubuntu-es
<wxl> without the space :)
<jcdt>  /join#ubuntu-es
<wxl> nono
<wxl> you did:
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu-es
<wxl> but you need to do:
<wxl> let me rephrase this
<wxl> i'm going to use quotes
<wxl> don't use the quotes. i'm just using them to display the difference.
<wxl> you did:
<wxl> " /join #ubuntu-es"
<wxl> you need to do:
<wxl> "/join #ubuntu-es"
<jcdt> nadie me responde
<jcdt> help
<wxl> jcdt: you need to type "/join #ubuntu-es" on a line by itself, without the quotes, with no spaces before the slash.
<jcdt> I installed ubuntu mate 17.10 and it does not recognize my scanner epson v330 why that happens
<wxl> jcdt: have you tried joining the ubuntu mate channel?
<wxl> that's #ubuntu-mate
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu-mate gets you there
<wxl> you might check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Scanners
<elacheche> Hey! This is not the good place to get IT support, but I think you should get the Linux driver too from https://epson.com/Support/Scanners/Perfection-Series/Epson-Perfection-V330-Photo/s/SPT_B11B200211?review-filter=Linux
<jcdt> ya pasé por ahi
<jcdt> y no resultó
<wxl> sorry i don't speak spanish
<wxl> if you want that, there's #ubuntu-es
<elacheche> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<elacheche> Anyway, the sane project does not support that model.. So your only hope is to find a driver from Epson (http://www.sane-project.org/lists/sane-mfgs-cvs.html#Z-EPSON)
 * elacheche need to get some sleep.. Good night folks :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2020-01-23
<jlosito> !lococouncil i had some questions about https://ubuntu-co.com/ . I was wondering if anyone on the Colombian team could help me out.
<ubot5> jlosito: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
